# Screensavers and Copyright?



## cttcrazy (Mar 13, 2009)

I hate to open a can of worms, but I was wondering how copyright comes into play when making screensavers and posting them?  I posted two the other day and then starting wondering about copyright so I removed them.  Has this been discussed?  I did a search on this forum but did not find anything.  Thanks!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I am not sure, but you're definitely not the only one. It's something I've wondered about too and has kept me from posting more screensavers I've made.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I've seen a lot of movie posters, book covers and illustrations made into screensavers... and I myself have found random artwork to turn into screensavers.  Because we aren't selling it or trying to pass it off as our own property, I don't think it's a big deal unless they specifically say so.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree with Kindgirl. That is how I understand it as well. As long as it is not specifically stated to not use it, it falls under fair use.  As long as it is not being used to gain profit or take away profit from the original creator, it should be ok.

Now if someone started making "Screen Saver Paks" and putting them on Amazon or eBay for 9.99 a piece - now *that* would be a problem.

But for what we're doing - a "club" per se - sharing among each other - it should be ok.

my .02 at least and how I have always understood copyright law.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Copyright law is very complicated and constantly evolving. I believe screensavers would be considered derivative works, for which the original artist retains rights, however I'm not a copyright lawyer, just an artist. 

Trust me, this kind of thing is endlessly debated in artist circles.

Here's some information on derivative works if you feel like dozing off.
http://www.artslaw.org/DERIV.HTM

Betsy


----------

